# Adding amps or sub to OEM system...



## Azgrower (Oct 1, 2004)

I came across this website where you can get Line Out Converters (commonly known as LOCs) for just about any type of system. But these are not your ordinary "el cheapo" LOCs, they are the best in the world. The two guys who manufacture these units are probably the top 2 names in the car audio industry...David Navone and Richard Clark. Anywho, these units can take your speaker level outputs and allow you to run a pair of RCA interconnects to an amplifier. These units can also be wired in parallel with each other so that you can essentialy create more "channels" for your system. I am planning on using a pair of the NE-8V units for my upcoming install of my system, and I will ditch the plans for the Alpine head unit. These units are adjustable up to 9.5 volts of output, which is more than double most aftermarket head units, which in turn will transform your OEM head unit into a competition quality unit, and the performance will probably be better than any aftermarket head unit out there. They are simple "plug n play" units. Anywho enough blah blah blah....here is the link to the website. I also recommend contacting David Navone, as he has been more than helpful in explaining these systems to me. 

http://www.davidnavone.com/adaptor_products.htm


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

yes they're nice, but I wouldn't begin to call an OEM cd player with a set of nice LOCs a "competition quality unit". No matter how nice the LOCs are, or how high the voltage is (which is meaningless anyway unless you have a horrible install), you're still using the OEM converters and the craptacular OEM amp. Plus you get zero adjustability with the OEM unit, you miss out on time correction, all your filters (if you use the headunit ones), parametric/graphic EQs, and all the other features you get with a nice headunit.


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

LOC's are the cheap way out. I have no respect for people that call themselves audio enthusiasts but still run a stock head unit with an LOC.


----------



## Azgrower (Oct 1, 2004)

Punkrocka436 said:


> LOC's are the cheap way out. I have no respect for people that call themselves audio enthusiasts but still run a stock head unit with an LOC.


So you have no respect for Richard Clark? He is the grandmaster of the Car Audio World and over 1/2 of his personal installs use LOCs.....and he has won more titles than most of the guys over at TermPro forums combined...but you're correct he is no "real" enthusiast.


It basically comes down to economics in most cases, either a a few units that run $20 or several hundred for a new head unit. I can see by some of the sigs in this forum that most of you also had economics play a huge part.


----------



## Azgrower (Oct 1, 2004)

sr20dem0n said:


> ...you're still using the craptacular OEM amp. Plus you get zero adjustability with the OEM unit, you miss out on time correction, all your filters (if you use the headunit ones), parametric/graphic EQs, and all the other features you get with a nice headunit.


In my case I am using an external amp (Hifonics ZX8000) and if features all the filters I need as built in xovers. But you are correct, I cant utilize any of the adjustments like time correction. But then i will need to do a better job at imaging. Hey this Pathfinder is primarily my wife's vehicle, and she doesnt need show winning sound, just something more than the stock crap. My Silverado install is an entire different situation. 

Sidenote: I like good debates and discussions, I tend to learn from them sometimes and I hope others can learn as well, but I dont try to offend anyone with my viewpoints, SOOOO if my rantings have been taken in offense then I am sorry....its only a discussion. Thanks for your information guys.
:thumbup:


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

bah, don't apologize, until you say something blatantly wrong and start calling anyone who disagrees a dickhead, you aren't doing anything wrong 

Anyway, I could see the use of LOCs if we started off with something decent, there are some good stock headunits out there, especially the ones that come in the expensive mercedes systems (I'm having a brain fart and can't remember the name of the actual system right now). But what we have really sucks, and it doesn't matter how cleanly you can turn the high-current signal into a high-voltage low-current signal, you still start off with crap so you'll end up with crap, though it will be much better than using the internal amp to power the speakers directly. I know many people who have used the RC LOCs and been very happy, and I know many of those same people who later went to an aftermarket headunit and noticed an instant improvement in general detail and clarity.

And you're right, using the amp's filters is a good option, unfortunately it's not one that I can use so I tend to overlook it and forget that others can still use it.


----------



## Azgrower (Oct 1, 2004)

Yeah, if it sucks hairy ass then I will get the Alpine 9827 later on. Its not too bad, only $250 or so online. But I will give it a shot.


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

yes, i have respect for richard clark. I dont have respect for people that just want bump bump and wont do it right with an aftermarket head unit


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

and another thing. I know richard clark is grand master audio. That is why he can get an LOC to win SQ and SPL competitions. I appreciated your smart ass comment too


----------



## Azgrower (Oct 1, 2004)

Punkrocka436 said:


> yes, i have respect for richard clark. I dont have respect for people that just want bump bump and wont do it right with an aftermarket head unit



Hey then we are on the same page. 

Sidenote: How do you like your IDQs? I am thinking of getting an early Xmas present and stepping up to an IDMAX 10 for my truck. I now currently have the IDQ10 as well, 2ohm DVC.


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

i love my IDQ, i have one IDQ10 d2 v.2. Sound quality is great and it gets loud if it neesd to.


----------

